# CO2 In A Fluval Edge



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

You can monitor with a co2 levels with a dropchecker.


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! 
I came across Green Leaf Aquarium's Atomic Nano System (http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-nano-co2-regulator-with-solenoid.html). The 2nd version has a solenoid which would make it easy to put on a timer. However its very expensive, and im not sure I need something this nice. I wonder if there is something comparable?


----------



## Red_Wall (Mar 14, 2012)

For your small tank, I would go the paintball co2 route. The one you linked to is good, but the co2 cartridges are disposable, which means you will have to keep buying them and buying them - and they know this, so the price is RIDICULOUSLY marked up. Now, unless you're made of money, I don't think that you will want that one.

The set I'm looking at is this one: http://www.aquariumguys.com/2-paintball-co2-controller.html

It uses a paintball canister, which those are only a few dollars to exchange at Walmart.

It is a bit more of an initial cost, but after about 5 months, it will pay for itself VS the one you linked to.


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Wall, Wow that nice. I guess all I would need is the tank (what size?), a bubble counter, tubing, and diffuser?


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

BTW How many bubbles per minute should I use if I have an 8hr light duration in a 6 gallon tank. Im mainly just worried about hurting the fish.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Do a search for Fluval Edge 6, there a main thread with many users who will give you more info. 

I got Co2 running on my 6 gallon and I also have the 12 gallon. I replaced the Halogen lights with the 42 LEDs made for the 12 gallon but in the 6.

As for Co2 diffusion, you can simply use a cig filter or a tip of a chop stick, all of that depends on how much PSI you have. 

Here is a quick video of mine Co2 running, I'm in the process of re-scaping the 6 gallon. 

YouTube Link

DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT, get some cheap Ebay overseas made regulator. I wasted 100 bucks on one of those things.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Check this out if you want to go the paintball co2 route:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...5582-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html


----------



## Red_Wall (Mar 14, 2012)

Musclecar67 said:


> Red Wall, Wow that nice. I guess all I would need is the tank (what size?), a bubble counter, tubing, and diffuser?


For the paintball tank, you should get the biggest you can, a 20oz, which are large. Just go to any outdoors store/walmart and find the biggest paintball co2 tank you can find. 

You may not need a bubble counter depending on what diffuser you have, some have a built in bubble counter. Other than that, you are fine - if you want to play it really safe, you can pick up a cheap check valve.

(here's a link to one that is a 3 in one! http://www.kensfish.com/product3820.html)




Musclecar67 said:


> BTW How many bubbles per minute should I use if I have an 8hr light duration in a 6 gallon tank. Im mainly just worried about hurting the fish.



I'm not sure, as I haven't run co2 in a tank like yours, but you should also get a co2 indicator http://www.kensfish.com/product3790.html or http://www.kensfish.com/product1062.html




PinoyBoy said:


> Check this out if you want to go the paintball co2 route:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...5582-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html


I was looking at this route at first as well, but there have apparently been stories of people's check valves shooting off. The valve that is linked here does not regulate the INITIAL pressure. There is about 800 PSI coming out of the paintball tank, the regulator that I linked to _regulates_ the initial pressure coming out of the tank, lowering it to a workable pressure, I'm fairly sure you can control how much. Most needle valves are rated for only 400 psi. The valve that pinoyboy linked to only opens the paintball cylinder, the needle valve (rated for 400 psi) controls the flow from the 800 psi cylinder. 

I believe this is the main reason that some people have troubles controlling the bubbles. It could work and you may never have some problems, but I know that the general consensus is to spend a bit more to get results that you may very well end up paying for in addition to the cheap thing you get.


----------



## paybackranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Take a look at this link from one of the posts on this website. I am running two Edge tanks with this right now. Plants are flourishing. I do pull the line out each night so that the CO2 does not gas my fish. I did that once and learned my lesson. I love this method. It is so simple..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/104645-mini-co2-reactor-aquaclear-hob-filter.html


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your support!

I finally figured it out, after lots of deliberation I went with:

AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with COOL TOUCH SOLENOID (Sale price of $80) http://amzn.com/B0042OYYTS
http://amzn.com/B0041YLM7G

Ill buy a 20 Oz CO2 tank (get if filled) from Walmart, and I purchased an adapter http://amzn.com/B004M49QDC to hook it up to the regulator. 

Lastly, since I really liked the Atomic system, I purchased the 45mm diffuser.
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-diffuser-45.html

All together its about $145.00, which is the total price for the Atomic kit without a solenoid or a paintball connection. So all considering I am very happy. I almost did a DIY system but the deciding factor was I wanted an automatic on off for consistency.

Thanks Again! Ill post a video shortly on my youtube channel, as I am keeping a weekly journal. 

~Rob


----------



## Red_Wall (Mar 14, 2012)

Woo! Good on you! I might just steal your same set up haha.

And just to let you know, Walmart only does swap outs, which is in part, good because you get a cylinder that is in date, and a fresh o-ring each time (I presume).


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

oh cool, good to know TX!


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Im wondering if I should replace my substrate with flourite and put my gravel over it. What do you guys think. Its a lot of work and my plants seem to be doing ok. The only thing is the baby tears are not rooting into my gravel enough. Its only a little over a week old, and its not even cycled 100%.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

You should be fine with that substrate with trying to grow hc. The hc will root alot better with a finer gravel though. But, with the addition of co2, all your plants will definately have a nice boost. Also, if this is the older edge, upgrading your lights will also help out a bunch with growing plants. There's a bunch of diy threads about upgrading stock bulbs with mr16 bulbs and getting way more lgiht into the tank.


----------

